# Waggonaufgabe (Javasprache)



## Loris (29. Sep 2015)

Hey, ich schreibe in 2 Tagen eine Informatikklausur und bräuchte bei folgender Aufgabe eine Musterlösung: 

Auf Gleis A stehen nummerierte Waggons, die so rangiert werden sollen, dass sie anschließend in einer gewünschten Reihenfolge auf Gleis C stehen sollen. Folgende Vorgaben müssen beachtet werden: 
• Die Lok kann immer nur einen Waggon ziehen. 
• Man hat zwei Helfer: einen an der Spitze der Waggons in A und einen in C. Diese Helfer können immer nur die Nummer des am Ende des Gleises (zur Lokomotive hin) stehenden Waggons ablesen. 
• Gleis B (oder auch später A) können als Abstellgleis benutzt werden.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Sep 2015)

Moin,

und wie lautet Deine Frage ?? 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Joose (30. Sep 2015)

Hört sich für mich nach einer abgewandelten Version der "Türme von Hanoi" an.


----------



## Loris (30. Sep 2015)

Hab wie genannt nach einer Musterlösung gefragt.


----------



## MWin123 (30. Sep 2015)

Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!


> Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.


----------



## Loris (30. Sep 2015)

Ok


----------



## eldrior (2. Okt 2015)

Mal dir den Spaß auf, oder bau ihn aus Lego oder sonst irgendwas und spiel es nach den og Regeln selbst durch. Merke dir jeden Schritt und versuche ein Muster zu erkennen. Das ist dein Algorithmus. Das funktioniert bei solchen Aufgaben meistens recht gut. Du wirst für so eine Lösung wahrscheinlich nicht immer eine 1+ bekommen, aber zum Bestehen sollte es reichen.


----------

